# Opinions on Pocket Camp?



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey guys,

if anyone has already down-loaded the game yet (like I have) and has gotten a chance to play for a bit what are peoples opinion so far? I know there was some controversy on comparing this app to past Nintendo apps. Was it how people expected it to be or has it surprised you?

So far I'm enjoying it a lot and I love the concept of it


----------



## squidpops (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm loving it so far!  It's such a fun game, there's definitely more to it then I thought there was going to be which is nice.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2017)

I like it, but it's very repetitive. Of course I didn't expect anything elaborate, since it's only a phone app. I think it's good for situations where you just need to kill some time, but I couldn't see myself getting addicted to it.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 21, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I like it, but it's very repetitive. Of course I didn't expect anything elaborate, since it's only a phone app. I think it's good for situations where you just need to kill some time, but I couldn't see myself getting addicted to it.



Agreed, I actually added you as a friend off of the master list <3


----------



## trea (Nov 21, 2017)

I am just happy to have a slice of Animal Crossing back in my life since I played New Leaf for far too long and needed a break from it. It's so cheery.

Also I can't stop playing it since I downloaded it when I woke up.. help.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 21, 2017)

trea said:


> I am just happy to have a slice of Animal Crossing back in my life since I played New Leaf for far too long and needed a break from it. It's so cheery.
> 
> Also I can't stop playing it since I downloaded it when I woke up.. help.



I wonder if there's season incorporated into the game? Like once it's winter in ACNL the Pocket Camp will somehow be programmed with the same day it starts to snow and it will have snow on the ground/snowing in PC

I like it because you can't TT or like in HHD you can't go through 5 "days"/designs in one day


----------



## Alicia (Nov 21, 2017)

I was pretty happy to find out that it was out today instead of tomorrow, I didn't wanna wait another day. So far so good, I really like it.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 21, 2017)

Alicia said:


> I was pretty happy to find out that it was out today instead of tomorrow, I didn't wanna wait another day. So far so good, I really like it.



It can get boring once you complete all the requests for your residents but what I'm doing to waste time for a couple hours it play some ACNL- I like switching back and forth because it gives you some diversity in what you can do between the two games


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Nov 21, 2017)

Was very surprised (and happy!) when I woke up this morning and had the notice on my phone saying it launched.

I've been playing it pretty much nonstop so far. It's a cute little side AC game, graphics are excellent and yeah. Just a fun, easy game.


----------



## kayleee (Nov 21, 2017)

I’ve been playing it since the Australian release and I just got bored of it like a couple days ago so overall I like it

I’m just waiting for new villagers/furniture since once you pass level 40(?) no new villagers are added with each level


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 21, 2017)

kayleee said:


> I’ve been playing it since the Australian release and I just got bored of it like a couple days ago so overall I like it
> 
> I’m just waiting for new villagers/furniture since once you pass level 40(?) no new villagers are added with each level



Yeah hopefully they keep us hooked with some unique updates!
I'm now only lvl. 5 I think- Loveee the getting to add friends aspect of it


----------



## Chicha (Nov 21, 2017)

I think it's super cute and charming! I went in blind with hardly any info to not spoil myself. I think it def exceeded my expectations. I was expecting this to be full of micro-transactions like Pokemon Shuffle can be but I'm really glad it's not in your face about it at all. You can definitely play without going for micro-transactions.

I only wish there would be more than 40 villagers (like Stitches) but I have a feeling the game will most likely give more updates as time goes on.


----------



## gh0st (Nov 21, 2017)

Guys, can you play it on an Ipad, or just on a phone?


----------



## Chicha (Nov 21, 2017)

gh0st said:


> Guys, can you play it on an Ipad, or just on a phone?



Yeah, you can definitely play it on the iPad as long as yours is updated enough.


----------



## gh0st (Nov 21, 2017)

Chicha said:


> Yeah, you can definitely play it on the iPad as long as yours is updated enough.


Oooh! Okay, nice. 
I am probably getting a phone in December, but I rlly wanna play it nao. xD

Edit: Is there a max level you can get to?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 21, 2017)

Chicha said:


> I think it's super cute and charming! I went in blind with hardly any info to not spoil myself. I think it def exceeded my expectations. I was expecting this to be full of micro-transactions like Pokemon Shuffle can be but I'm really glad it's not in your face about it at all. You can definitely play without going for micro-transactions.
> 
> I only wish there would be more than 40 villagers (like Stitches) but I have a feeling the game will most likely give more updates as time goes on.



Same here, I didn't even realized it was released since I wasn't following any announcements on it since the end of summer- I haven't been on here in a couple months so today was my first day getting back on the site and playing ACNL in 3 months and it feels good to revisit my town and coming back to find out PC was released was a huge surprise for me n.n


----------



## Bcat (Nov 21, 2017)

i think it's adorable! A fun little game to play here and there


----------



## Dedre (Nov 21, 2017)

I like it. It's cute but it's not going to replace New Leaf like I originally thought.

I think a lot of the appeal of Animal Crossing is the lack of specific character levels and how a 1 month town can look almost as good as a town that has been open for YEARS. 

A lot of the creativity is kind of lost in this game because of the requirements that you need to be this level to get these items. 

But, that being said, it is a cute attempt at the series to appeal to a massive audience. It is obviously a simplistic style and Nintendo has confirmed that this game is supposed to be an introduction to the series so that a future switch game can be released...so that's what I'm really excited for


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 21, 2017)

I've been playing it for a few weeks now because I downloaded the Australian version.  It's a simple game, but very entertaining.  I love the graphics and the cool amenities.  Decorating my campsite/RV is fun, and the little activities with the villagers are adorable.  I'm level 31 so far.  I'll probably get bored with ACC eventually but for now I still play it every day.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 21, 2017)

I think it's really cute! The graphics surprised me because i have the iPhone SE. I haven't played it long enough because my battery was low and I was tired, but I'm gonna go back to it now lol

I'm also really glad I waited. It didn't seem like a long time to me because a lot of stuff happened in the time that it released in Australia and now


----------



## blue2kid3 (Nov 21, 2017)

Just downloaded it today wasn't going to risk getting a ban downloading it early. I am loving the game. Spent about  $30 sp far and don't see the need to spend anymore as so far I have everything I wanted including K.K. and tom nook. Added a lot of you guys also sp that part is fun that I can buy stuff or visit anytime without the need to arrange an open gate something I hope isn't present in the switch ver. Feel free to add me I want to max out my friends list


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 21, 2017)

I like it. I think it's really cute, and I've been hooked on it for a couple of hours now. The graphics are great and really cute. Gameplay reminds me of Hay Day and Happy Street


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 21, 2017)

I think it?s super cute!!! I luv that MY Filbert is a constant!!!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 22, 2017)

Day #2 and still haven't gotten bored although I'm at lvl. 11 xD
6 villagers are visiting my camp and I've made quiet a few friends already-


----------



## Tickles (Nov 22, 2017)

I just downloaded it last night and I have never been more in love with an app. I find it absolutely charming and I love my little Goldie! Definite 12/10. Not sure how to make more friends, though. I just see the same people over and over again.


----------



## Ellexi (Nov 22, 2017)

I really enjoy the app, I have no complaints, but I hope they'll add little flavor pieces in the future such as: fish jokes, getting a furniture item or bells from shaking the tree, or even special events. Just to make it more Animal Cross-y!

Am I alone on that? I feel empty when I fish something up and I know the jokes in my head, but my character doesn't say them


----------



## Chicha (Nov 22, 2017)

Ellexi said:


> I really enjoy the app, I have no complaints, but I hope they'll add little flavor pieces in the future such as: fish jokes, getting a furniture item or bells from shaking the tree, or even special events. Just to make it more Animal Cross-y!
> 
> Am I alone on that? I feel empty when I fish something up and I know the jokes in my head, but my character doesn't say them



You do get bells from the trees that don’t have fruit. I believe the amount is random and can happen once per day if I’m not wrong. I’ve gotten 200 bells yesterday and 500 today so I’ll assume it’s random.


----------



## DCYUKI (Nov 22, 2017)

It's still glitching from time to time. But I think it's because of the Users that are trying to access it and the servers are still trying to cope with it  But so far the game is so good! The graphics is also A++++!


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 22, 2017)

I like it a lot so far, it's not like a full console game but it's nice.


----------



## PaperCat (Nov 22, 2017)

It was alright although now I keep getting error messages so at the moment I cannot play. I made it to maybe lvl 3 or so :/


----------



## angiepie (Nov 22, 2017)

I really like it. I think it's cute and I'm enjoying it a lot. It's very charming. I like it better than New Leaf actually.


----------



## nammie (Nov 23, 2017)

I really really like it, and I even got some of my friends who've never played animal crossing before hooked on it!! the interactions with the villagers (or animals??? idk what to call them in this context lol) are soooo adorable, and I love watching them just dance or shake maracas or whatever in my campsite

servers could be better but considering this is only the second day of release I'm pretty satisfied!! I hope there'll be events/more limited items since I'm not gonna bother getting nook or kk


----------



## Anactoria (Nov 23, 2017)

I like it. It's a little buggy with error codes, and also suffers from that flaw that so many polished/ambitious mobile games have - the interface is kind of crowded and cluttered. I mean, do we really need the words "craft it" on top of every item in the craft section?


----------



## Soigne (Nov 23, 2017)

I really enjoy it!


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 24, 2017)

I?m enjoying it! It?s cute and entertaining, but definitely not as good as New Leaf.  I feel like it?s a game that you could play for a few weeks then it will get really repetitive.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 24, 2017)

Anactoria said:


> I like it. It's a little buggy with error codes, and also suffers from that flaw that so many polished/ambitious mobile games have - the interface is kind of crowded and cluttered. I mean, do we really need the words "craft it" on top of every item in the craft section?



I appreciate that because then I can see at a glance what I can craft and what I already have one of. So it's nice for me to easily see what to make that way.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

I enjoy it a lot so far, only got to downloading it today and it's completely stolen my night (and it's now close to 3 AM...)  I like the simple gameplay, it's very charming and I'm motivated to finish tasks as they appear. I also look forward to taking it with me and looking inconspicuous playing Animal Crossing on my phone.


----------



## ravenblue (Nov 24, 2017)

I swore I wasn't going to download this, but I did and I really like it! I wasn't sure what to expect, so didn't have much expectations of any kind. It's nice to switch between playing Pocket Camp and ACNL.


----------



## Sig (Nov 24, 2017)

lmao i downloaded it and deleted it 5 hours later.
its really boring imo


----------



## amazonevan19 (Nov 24, 2017)

It's meh. I think the game itself isn't all that bad, it's just the limitations of the platform. Not something I'm really super engaged with, but not so terrible I need to wipe it from my phone. I see myself logging on to play it maybe once a week in the near future? It's ok and I didn't expect much from it, so I guess my expectations were met


----------



## Spooky. (Nov 24, 2017)

Very repetitive and I feel like it will get old really fast (and I find it annoying doing requests for villagers I don't even like just to level up) but for a few days it's okay. Just repetitive as hell.


----------



## Relly (Nov 25, 2017)

I like it but I hope it has updates and developments to it at some point in the near future. I know crafting clothes is going to be a thing at some point and I'm looking forward to that, but I really miss being able to play multiplayer, I know we have the quarry thing, but I mean exploring someones camp at the same time as they're there would be nice...


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 25, 2017)

I'd like it more if Biskit and Walker were in it.


----------



## Darumy (Nov 25, 2017)

It's still cut short by the Great Mobile Ceiling, but I think they captured the cute ambiance of acnl games generally well. It's about what I expected, and I do enjoy it!

We're literally on first release ver though, if feh is any indication we'll prob see a lot more content. I'm really hoping for some beloved npcs and events to show their face...! (brewster.)

I'm generally against games moving to mobile, but acpc is cute.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 26, 2017)

Just hit level 30 today, almost maxed out on friends, until I deleted my sent requests and the inactive people. 

I have a picnic set and street set both at level 2, just built my cute tent because all my cuties were maxed out. I honestly still love the game, people are saying once you hit the higher levels you peter out but I'm still enjoying it thoroughly. 

Selling tons of market box stuff, like everyday it seems now I sell all/most my items (I am selling them for at least twice what the game will buy them for), getting and giving tons of quarry help and doing favors at least twice a day for my villagers. 

I make a good bit of money each day from that, try to build a few more pieces of furniture but I'm at a point right now where I need to start saving up resources for a few days to build the bigger ticket items for the harder to build furniture pieces. But it's not like not being able to build anything for a few days will ruin the game for me or anything.

Excited to keep playing because of the new villagers and furniture items and events that are yet to come! Haven't spent a penny on the game and I doubt I ever will because I don't see it being necessary!


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

I jit level 21 today and I'm loving it. I always get so excited to see which villager I'll unlock next. ;v;
Close to getting Maggie to move in, huzzah!!


----------



## Spencer (Nov 26, 2017)

I think it's pretty solid for a mobile game. It can get a little repetitive hopping from place to place to get all the items, but the villager interactions are cute and the leaf tickets aren't anywhere near as necessary as I thought they would be; I was definitely worried before launch that this would be one of those "yeah, you can TECHNICALLY play it for free I guess" type games, but so far I've only used them to buy K.K.'s stool. I mostly play it when I run out of things to do in new leaf, haha, but I'm still pretty excited for future updates.

Honestly, if I had one major complaint it's that you can't put up crafting materials in the market boxes. I'm good on apples and fish and all that, but I'm dying for some cotton


----------



## Milksprain (Nov 26, 2017)

I enjoy it a lot. It's really satisfying to level up friendships, and decorating the camp is always fun. Keen to see what kind of new content they'll be adding to avoid it getting stale.


----------



## Limon (Nov 26, 2017)

I haven't played it yet but my mom is enjoying it.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

Spencer said:


> Honestly, if I had one major complaint it's that you can't put up crafting materials in the market boxes. I'm good on apples and fish and all that, but *I'm dying for some cotton*



This, though! I'm so disappointed in that.
I'm basically low on everything except steel rn.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Milksprain said:


> I enjoy it a lot. It's really satisfying to level up friendships, and decorating the camp is always fun. Keen to see what kind of new content they'll be adding to avoid it getting stale.



I'm excited for the crafting of clothes, honestly. How exciting!
And obviously more villagers being added in the future.


----------



## rbell2915 (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm enjoying it, I'm almost a lvl 18 right now. I'm not going to be spending a nickel on the game though.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 27, 2017)

I didn't care that much the day I got it, which was partly because of all the errors I was getting, but soon after I was pretty invested. Like most mobile games though I expect to drop it sooner or later haha


----------



## Libra (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm absolutely in love with the graphics, everything is so pretty. <3

That being said, a while ago I was planning on getting back to ACNL. I finally managed to complete my museum (after 3 years) and was going to work on designing my town. With how much time I'm spending on ACPC now (and how cute it looks and stuff), I'm not sure I'll actually return to ACNL.

Anyone else having this problem? ^_^'


----------



## Bowie (Nov 27, 2017)

Visually, I really love it. The music is great, too. I'm hoping that future updates will give us more features and things. It's not bad at all.


----------



## Aali (Nov 28, 2017)

It's nice, but I'm still level 14 and just play it whenever I'm bored. I don't plan on ever spending cash on it.

But, the wait times and the game shoving the fact that you should send tickets on everything did make me want to pick up New Leaf again.


----------

